# Beach pictures!



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

We just got back from a long weekend at the beach. We got lots of long walks in. During this time of year, the dogs are only allowed on the beach before 9 AM and after 6 PM, so I walked them in the mornings around 7 AM and then Jay and I would take them for a walk after we got home from eating dinner. 

This was our long hike. We walked for about an hour and a half. Poor Jasper won't go in the water to cool off, but I had water and a bowl in my backpack for them anyway.





























I got a ton of compliments about how good looking they are and how well behaved they are. It was really nice to hear!

Danny coming back to check on me because I had stopped to take a picture.










Tired dogs are happy dogs!




























There is another dog bed in the background. Apparently Danny just needed a pillow.










There's a squirrel out there!!!!










Jasmine wasn't giving up on the squirrel.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Looks like they had a blast. They are beautiful!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Where did you vacation? We're looking into an OB vacation within the next year or two since our younger son and his fam are now in Durham (for 4 years).


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Beautiful pictures.... How long are those leashes? We are heading to the beach with our three next week and I need to find something like that.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fostermom-GREAT PICTURES, thanks for sharing pics of your pups at Carolina Beach. 
It looks like a fun time was had by all.

Thanks for remembering to take your camera on this trip!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Where did you vacation? We're looking into an OB vacation within the next year or two since our younger son and his fam are now in Durham (for 4 years).


I live on the Crystal Coast, which is known as the Southern Outer Banks. Emerald Isle is a great place to go, small area, great beaches. I'm located two hours north of Wilmington and about five minutes from Emerald Isle about a block from the Inter Coastal Waterway. 

Carolina Beach is in the Wilmington, NC area. They have great beaches there too, very dog friendly, and a lot more things to do than where I live. 

Both are very beautiful areas and you will have a great time. If I had to choose I would pick any of the areas around Wilmington. There's the Outer Banks also-it's nice up there too. My favorite spot has to be Ocracoke Island though.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Great pictures! I can tell by the looks on their faces that they all enjoyed themselves!  You have such a good looking bunch of dogs... I think they need to accompany on my next vacation! 



ZeppGold said:


> Beautiful pictures.... How long are those leashes? We are heading to the beach with our three next week and I need to find something like that.


We had a 40' leash similar to those for Molson when we went camping and it was great! Only cost about $16 too.


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww  They look like such good dogs.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

The photos are gorgeous. Looks like it was such fun. I'd love to go to the beach.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Sandy, I lied, I was at Ocean Isle Beach, not Carolina Beach. Good thing I had directions or else I would have been totally lost!

We stayed at my supervisor's place down there. It's a quaint little cottage, maybe 600 square feet, 2 beds and one tiny bath. We love it because it's so cozy!

Penny and Maggie's Mom, it really depends on how much freedom you want with the dogs. Where I was, they really limited the times that the dogs can be on the beach, but that's okay because it's too hot for them to be down there during the middle of the day this time of the year. The signs didn't indicate anything other than times and that they had to be on leash (and they provided poop bags), so I had them on 30 foot leads for some freedom for them. The Outer Banks are a bit more liberal when it comes to dogs on the beach and in Duck you can have them off-leash as long as you have them under control. That's going to be our next real vacation after Michigan next year.

They really had a great time! Here is a sunset I took the last night.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

what a lovely bunch. You have some first class beaches there! How do you manage to wrangle 3 long leashes? I'd be tied up in a knot. 

btw, I loff that pillow with the big blue crab. Where did you get that? LLBean maybe?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Pudden said:


> what a lovely bunch. You have some first class beaches there! How do you manage to wrangle 3 long leashes? I'd be tied up in a knot.
> 
> btw, I loff that pillow with the big blue crab. Where did you get that? LLBean maybe?


NC has great beaches all along it's coast-at least one of them usually makes it on the annual DR. BEACH Top 10 List every year. This year CAPE HATTERAS was #4 on the list. One year Ocracoke Island was #1.


Nautical items can be found almost any where in shops along the coast, that's all there is basically.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

fostermom said:


> Sandy, I lied, I was at Ocean Isle Beach, not Carolina Beach. Good thing I had directions or else I would have been totally lost!
> 
> They really had a great time! Here is a sunset I took the last night.


 
Beautiful Sunset-Ocean Isle is another great place. It's hard to find an area along the coast that isn't great. As you said, some areas are more dog friendly than others though.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

The sunset picture is gorgeous


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm so glad you all had fun! It really comes through in the pictures, very special.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I know that my supervisor loves resale shops down there, so she may have gotten the pillow at one.

I do a lot of stepping and dancing with the leashes. It's a lot easier with two than it is with three, that's for sure!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Great pictures....I want to take my guys to the beach. Maybe someday!! I was thinking the same thing about 3 longs leashes together....I get tangled in 2.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Great pics and beautiful dogs! I'm really jealous you have three dogs to live with and love! 

Also, are those rabbit tiles on the floor?? I love them - I would LOVE to get something like that!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Great pictures! It sure looks like a typical OBX beach. If you travel a bit south of Duck and across the Oregon Inlet Bridge you can have your dogs on the beach 24/7 without leashes. We usually vacation in Avon, NC and if you go after Labor Day you'll have the beach to yourself. We went the weekend of Sept 11th last year and our beach was as empty as Fostermom's pictures, in the middle of the day.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes, those are rabbit tiles. Aren't they cool! That's part of why I find the place so charming.

This area isn't considered part of the Outer Banks, believe it or not, we were only 20 miles from Myrtle Beach, SC. We went out to dinner for two nights in Calabash which is the southernmost beach town in NC. It was funny, the first night we missed a turn and ended up in SC.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I've haven't been to Myrtle Beach since I was a child. You had VERY warm water. My best memory of MB is the warm water...


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> I've haven't been to Myrtle Beach since I was a child. You had VERY warm water. My best memory of MB is the warm water...


LOL. I don't really go in the water much. I prefer lake or even better pool water! No sharks and no salt.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Now this is my idea of a holiday. I so wish he had something like this around for Mr. C and I. Your crew look so cute and happy. Love those doggie beds. Where did you get them?


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

LOVE the pictures!! And I also love Ocean Isle. We vacationed many times when I was growing up and as adults too. Glad you had a nice trip!!

We're looking forward to the OBX in a few weeks. Can't wait!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

C's Mom said:


> Now this is my idea of a holiday. I so wish he had something like this around for Mr. C and I. Your crew look so cute and happy. Love those doggie beds. Where did you get them?


I got the beds at Costco for $17 each! They are really nice, especially at that price.

Merlinsmom, have a blast on your vacation. I know you have to be excited. Heck, I was excited about a long weekend. LOL


----------

